# Norco A Line Rahmen



## Schaaf (4. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,

ist es möglich das Gewicht meinen Norco A line 2008 Rahmens zu erfahren?
A Line (Park Edition) 2008 sowie das Atomik 2009 unterscheiden sich von der Rahmenform nicht wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Wäre echt supi wenn mir das einer sagen könnte 
Hab auch schonmal einen Ami angeschrieben, der den Rahmen einzeln verkauft aber die sind nicht die schnellsten.


----------



## Flying C. (5. Oktober 2009)

wüsste auch ma gerne wo man reine rahmengewichte findet. hab mich nach diesem post von dir 2 stunden ins suchen geschmissen und nix gefunden. immer nur komplettbike gewichte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying C. (8. Oktober 2009)

hier tut sich ja nix mehr. alle in urlaub??


----------



## Schaaf (8. Oktober 2009)

Weiss ich nicht. Auf die paar Tage kommts auch nicht drauf an. Ich schätze der Rahmen liegt bei 4,5 kg.
Er ist stabil und im gegensatz zu manch Rahmen sehr günstig.


----------



## Indian Summer (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Schaaf

Leider kennen wir die Rahmengewichte ebenfalls nicht, da wir weder
den A-Line 2008 noch dem Atomik 2009 angeboten haben.

Mit den Rahmen wägen ist es so eine Sache. Erstens bieten
wir nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Rahmen an, zweitens sind diese dazu noch
fein säuberlich verpackt, so dass wir diese nach dem Auspacken nie
wieder so verpackt hinkriegen, wie sie uns angeliefert werden. Und
einige Kunden vertragen dies schlecht, weshalb wir in der Regel die
Finger davon lassen.

Werden in Zukunft aber vermehrt darauf schauen, dass wir die Rahmen
bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit wägen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Schaaf (11. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

würde mich mal drüber freuen 
Der Mensch aus Amerika hat noch immer nicht zurückgeschrieben und erwarte auch nichts. Vielleicht wiege ich ihn mal selber wenn ich ein paar Parts austausche nur ist das ja ne Menge arbeit.  Ne stunde brauch man mindestens wenn man schnell ist, fürs zusammenbauen und zusammenmachen brauch man bestimmt 2.


----------

